# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  5e Basic: Lost Mine of Phandelver

## Luccan

Welcome to the OOC for 5e Basic+SCAG Lost Mine of Phandelver! I've laid out our PCs in the table below, everyone go ahead and post if you're here and claim a Speech color if it suits you. IC will be up later today

Player
Sheet
Race/Class/Background

Izzarra
Alara Raydawn
Wood Elf Druid, Wandering Apothecary

CaoimhinTheCape
Roxana
Half-Elf Paladin, Acolyte

Frendle
James Wilet
Human Wizard, Sage

Selion
Kudram
Mountain Dwarf Warlock, Urban Bounty Hunter



IC Link

----------


## Frendle

I'm here! Thanks and I'll choose This Color

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I'll be experimenting with what color is best, but I'll be looking at something pink or gold.

----------


## Izzarra

I'll go with a *Dark Green*.

----------


## Selion

Hi there, Kudram will talk in Brown
In rare occasions his succubus patron will talk in his mind, it will be in Pink

----------


## Luccan

Our adventure begins...

----------


## Selion

Question:
I used Fierna as inspiration for my infernal patron, she is a quite powerful archdevil. I just wanted to link my BG to the forgotten realms lore, but if there is some issue (since I'm roleplaying her in my character's thoughts) I can switch to a lesser unnamed succubus, keeping everything else unchanged.

----------


## Luccan

> Question:
> I used Fierna as inspiration for my infernal patron, she is a quite powerful archdevil. I just wanted to link my BG to the forgotten realms lore, but if there is some issue (since I'm roleplaying her in my character's thoughts) I can switch to a lesser unnamed succubus, keeping everything else unchanged.


I think that should be fine, just keep in mind that should it come up your patron is an NPC outside your control. She's not always going to be favorable to you, even if as her warlock she technically favors you. Also, contact shouldn't be too consistent. Archdevils have a lot to do, even (especially) the hedonistic ones.

Edit: as a general rule going forward, I'm going to give everyone a day or two to respond in calmer scenarios. If you don't have anything relevant to contribute that's fine, say so in the OOC and we can move forward quicker. For this opening bit I'd like everyone to make at least one post in the IC to introduce yourselves before we continue on

----------


## Frendle

Can we see if the horses have saddles on them, or maybe harness for a wagon?

----------


## Luccan

> Can we see if the horses have saddles on them, or maybe harness for a wagon?


They are saddled for riders

----------


## Luccan

We're in combat! A quick recap, I rolled initiative for everyone since we're dealing with Surprise. Going forward I can continue to do so, but if preferred we can switch to everyone rolling individually (with the understanding this will slow things down a lot). You all rolled before the Goblins, so any reactions you have can still be used to defend yourselves. I'll get a combat map up soon, but the wagon is 50ft from the horses and the treeline is right next to the road, which is ten feet wide. You can now see the goblin archers and their companions who rushed Roxana are obvious

Edit: if no one wants to declare a reaction we can continue in regular initiative order once I get a confirmation from everyone

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Coolcool!  (Also, sorry for probably triggering that)

So, I tried to access the map and got a message that I need to request access.  Should I request that or did you want the map to be public?

No reactions that I can use.

Since we all go before the goblins, should I post my attack once the surprised round is over or should I wait for A'lara to go?

----------


## Luccan

> Coolcool!  (Also, sorry for probably triggering that)
> 
> So, I tried to access the map and got a message that I need to request access.  Should I request that or did you want the map to be public?
> 
> No reactions that I can use.
> 
> Since we all go before the goblins, should I post my attack once the surprised round is over or should I wait for A'lara to go?


My bad, it should be public now. I'd prefer people post their turns in order. Wait time on reactions will expire tomorrow to keep us moving

----------


## Luccan

That makes it Roxana's turn, followed by James and then Kudram

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Do y'all wanna chase this goblin?  I really could go either way, impulsively following or coming back to use my 5 points of Lay on Hands.

----------


## Izzarra

If there are no humanoid bodies with the dead horses then the Goblins might have prisoners and we should follow their tracks.

----------


## Luccan

If you want to find tracks I'll need a Survival roll from one of you

----------


## Selion

The two horses could be those of Gundren and his escort, i think we should follow the goblin, my character is not good in following tracks, though.

----------


## Frendle

Neither is mine.

----------


## Izzarra

Alara has good survival, anyone want to assist?

----------


## Luccan

The Goblins have shortbows and scimitars, as well as wooden shields

----------


## Izzarra

> The Goblins have shortbows and scimitars, as well as wooden shields


Alara will take a shortbow and any available arrows.

----------


## Luccan

> Alara will take a shortbow and any available arrows.


You collect 18 arrows

----------


## Selion

> The Goblins have shortbows and scimitars, as well as wooden shields


I'm taking a scimitar, just in case i want to dual wield




> Alara has good survival, anyone want to assist?


I'm assisting, it's not required any roll, correct?

----------


## Luccan

Marching order is going to be established on a first come first serve basis, so if you want to claim a spot in the order say so. We'll move on once three spots are claimed. Also, for Frendle's benefit, your wizard is almost dead

----------


## Izzarra

A'lara only has 1 spell slot left. Was Roxana going to Lay on Hands?

Also if A'lara is leading the tracking she is probably in front.

----------


## Selion

Ok, if i'm going to help A'lara with tracking I'll be in the frontline as well, at least as long as i have temporary HPs
...

Someone patch up that wizard :D

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sorry, was busy yesterday.  I'll go over and use my lay on hands.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I put myself going at the front of the order in my IC post, but I can be wherever you want.  Figured with the highest AC I should be the one taking the hits.

----------


## Luccan

Marching order is A'lara, Kudram, James, Roxana. IC post soon

----------


## Selion

> I put myself going at the front of the order in my IC post, but I can be wherever you want.  Figured with the highest AC I should be the one taking the hits.


Y, we'll probably switch positions after the next fight.

Damn... it was a long time i didn't play 1st level, it's so erratic :D

----------


## Luccan

> Y, we'll probably switch positions after the next fight.
> 
> Damn... it was a long time i didn't play 1st level, it's so erratic :D


Your ability to survive hangs by a thread at level 1

Oh and speaking of, you all have earned 75 xp

----------


## Selion

Now that there are not traces to follow maybe the paladin is better in the frontline, eventually switching with the druid?
Are you ok with that Izarra?

----------


## Luccan

Initiative order:

James
Kudram
A'lara
Roxana
Goblins

You can barely see the goblins through the thicket now that they're moving but you know they're there. Thicket is difficult terrain and is providing half-covef, map to soon follow

Map is up

----------


## Selion

rolling for the critical hit here (sry for triggering the fight :P)

(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Frendle

No problem, it's what we do

----------


## Luccan

How are we doing gang?

----------


## Frendle

I'm waiting for one of our brave adventurers to lead us into the cave, or run :)

----------


## Izzarra

> How are we doing gang?


I think we were just waiting to see if you had anything to say.

----------


## Frendle

Oh sorry, no, I'm waiting on the other two to talk.

----------


## Frendle

Perception check 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+1)[*10*]
(1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Izzarra

Animal Handling: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Guidance: (1d4)[*3*]
Total: 13

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Roxana Perception: (1d20-4)[*6*]

Yeah, that's about right.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Turns out Kudram is stronger than me - I can make the roll if you need me to but I'd rather the person with the +4 do it.

----------


## Selion

> Turns out Kudram is stronger than me - I can make the roll if you need me to but I'd rather the person with the +4 do it.


Ok, maybe someone could help me?

----------


## Izzarra

A'lara assisted, and I said she cast Guidance.
Guidance: (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Luccan

> A'lara assisted, and I said she cast Guidance.
> Guidance: [roll0]


Going forward: if you're out of combat, not attempting to keep quite, not concentrating on a different spell,and not busy with something else or somewhere else, shall we assume you always give Guidance for skill checks?

----------


## Izzarra

I definitely like to use it often.
However there are situations where I wouldn't cast it like social checks where I would have to cast it front of the people we have to talk to.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

I'll take the lead in exploring.

----------


## Luccan

If you're attempting to be stealthy, I need stealth checks

----------


## Frendle

I'm so used to playing PC's with darkvision, I completely forgot to get light as a cantrip. lol

Sorry.

----------


## Luccan

> I'm so used to playing PC's with darkvision, I completely forgot to get light as a cantrip. lol
> 
> Sorry.


I mean, you should all have your starting packs, so a torch or something is possible. Otoh, that would ruin stealth, so if you wanna sneak you'll just have to hold someone's arm

Edit: and remember Darkvision still has penalties for fighting in total darkness

----------


## Izzarra

If we do all try to sneak in it would be good to cast the cantrip as we start a surprise round.

Stealth: (1d20+3)[*5*]

Edit - Well at least is wasn't a nat 1.

----------


## Luccan

Heads up, I'll be out of town camping for a few days and won't be available. You can post actions and brainstorm, just know I won't be able to respond

----------


## Izzarra

FYI this is as far as I have ever gotten in this campaign so now I can stop trying to avoid metagaming.




> The tunnel with the stream climbs steeply upward, passing under the shoddy wooden bridge. Across the stream lay another passage, heading to the west.


Is the bridge connecting anything to anything or does it look like sort of defensive perch to loose arrows from?

----------


## Luccan

> FYI this is as far as I have ever gotten in this campaign so now I can stop trying to avoid metagaming.
> 
> 
> Is the bridge connecting anything to anything or does it look like sort of defensive perch to loose arrows from?


There are two tunnels above you that it's connecting. The bridge crosses over the stream, east to west. If you want a closer look you can make a perception check

----------


## Luccan

Gonna need a sound off from everyone, making sure our game is still rolling. Also, unless you want to discuss which way your headed, I'm going to assume you keep following the stream as that was the only suggestion

----------


## Frendle

I'm here, just waiting for the torch, or not

----------


## Izzarra

Also still here.

Perhaps a readied action to cast Light or start a torch if we are attacked?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Still here, I can light a torch if someone needs it.

----------


## Luccan

As it was already offered and accepted, we can assume Kudram lit a torch for James to see by. If I hear back from Selion today we'll continue then, if not we'll continue tomorrow. Thanks for the quick responses

----------


## Frendle

I'm blind without a torch. They can probably see us without torches anyway since there are none there now.

----------


## Izzarra

> As you are all standing in the open, I need a DC 15 Strength Save from everyone to avoid being swept away back to the entrance.


Strength Save: (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Frendle

Strength Save   (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Roxana Strength Save: (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Luccan

Hey everyone, I messaged Selion. If we don't hear from them in the next day or two we'll move forward and I'll keep Kudram's spot open until we exit the cave, running him as a NPC. After that we can either re-recruit or continue with 3. Does that sound good?

----------


## Izzarra

> After that we can either re-recruit or continue with 3. Does that sound good?


Lets grab another PC or two and introduce them next time we get to a town.

----------


## Frendle

Yeah, at level 1 3 may be a bit dicey (Pun intended :)  )

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Having at least a 4th player would probably be best.

----------


## Selion

> Hey everyone, I messaged Selion. If we don't hear from them in the next day or two we'll move forward and I'll keep Kudram's spot open until we exit the cave, running him as a NPC. After that we can either re-recruit or continue with 3. Does that sound good?


Hi everyone, sorry, i had some troubles with my job that distracted me from the game.
It's possible for me joining you again? no harsh feelings if it's not

----------


## Luccan

Sorry to hear about work trouble!

I'm good with you carrying on, I was serious about holding your spot open until we left the cave. I forgot to roll your strength saving throw and resolve the flood (sorry, all!)

If everyone else is good we can continue as soon as I get that roll.

----------


## Selion

> Sorry to hear about work trouble!
> 
> I'm good with you carrying on, I was serious about holding your spot open until we left the cave. I forgot to roll your strength saving throw and resolve the flood (sorry, all!)
> 
> If everyone else is good we can continue as soon as I get that roll.


Thank you very much, nothing serious thankfully, just a little over busy. I'll read the in game posts to catch up

----------


## Selion

Kudram strenght save

(1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Selion

rolling here for attack (in my post i put a space)

(1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Having failed the throw, how far back am I?  Do I have to do anything special to get back to the group?

----------


## Luccan

> Having failed the throw, how far back am I?  Do I have to do anything special to get back to the group?


The water rushed out with the creek. You're about 40 feet from where you were just past the bridge. The bridge is about 20 ft up

----------


## Luccan

Ok, so I think at this point I'm going to give everyone who hasn't responded the rest of the day to do so. After that we'll see where we're at and potentially enter initiative

----------


## Izzarra

> A'lara, where do you want to move to?


Looks like directly under the bridge is the best choice.

----------


## Frendle

Is James able to act against the Goblin?

----------


## Luccan

> Is James able to act against the Goblin?


If you can get close enough or have a spell. Bridge is 40 feet away and 20 feet up if you don't move from your current position at the cave mouth

----------


## Frendle

Actually, given the fact that the torch is out, I can't even see him. 

Can I attack with disadvantage?

----------


## Luccan

> Actually, given the fact that the torch is out, I can't even see him. 
> 
> Can I attack with disadvantage?


Hmm, good point. I think so, you followed Kudram's attack well enough

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Hey all, just want to say I'm still interested and catching up now.  Been busy with NaNo this month so I haven't been online as much.

EDIT: Are we in a particular turn order?  Should I make an IC post or wait for a turn?

----------


## Luccan

Sorry Caihomin, didn't see your post. I'm allowing basically everyone to take a turn/action before we decide what happens next. If you want to run up and huck a javelin or enter a side cave or whatever, you're free to do so

----------


## Luccan

Hey I just realized my update didn't post. I've been out of town for a wedding the last few days, so the next post will go up later today. Sorry for the delay, we're gonna move into combat rounds if anyone wants to roll initiative

----------


## Izzarra

> We're gonna move into combat rounds if anyone wants to roll initiative


Initiative Roll: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Luccan

Initiative:

James (1d20+2)[*8*]
Kudram (1d20+2)[*6*]
Goblin (1d20+2)[*3*]

Ok, everyone moves before the goblin

----------


## Luccan

We can step out of initiative for the moment. Caiomhin, if you want to determine the fastest way to get to where the goblin came from (other than climbing up to the bridge), I need an Intelligence check. You're basically trying to guess how this cave is laid out

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Intelligence check for navigation: (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## Luccan

I'll get the map up in a couple hours. In the mean time, you're free to post

----------


## Izzarra

Activity check, any chance that we can continue or did the game die?

----------


## Luccan

Game is still here. Things got really crazy the past couple weeks, sorry for not posting the past couple weeks. We will move forward this week

----------

